

Nokia Dreams Of Shipping 200 Million Windows Phones - NonEUCitizen
http://www.businessinsider.com/nokia-windows-phone-transition-will-take-two-years-2011-3#ixzz1GL7CSE5O

======
electromagnetic
I dream of sending 200 million rocket ships to Mars.

I find it hilariously stupid that they're risking their strong presence in
China to go exclusive with MSFT. Why didn't they just go MSFT heavy and keep
heavy on Symbian in china?

------
jakegottlieb
When I think of best seller I think of the iPhone; I forget how many Symbian
based phones are out there.

